# When is the best time to purchase a Moots?



## Classic 59 (Feb 3, 2016)

I am interested in purchasing a Moots bike and want to get the best pricing. Do they ever have deals during the year?

What has been your experience in regard to pricing?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

There are not really any deals on Moots Bikes. Custom bikes like Moots/Firefly/Seven/Strong/Baum/IndyFab/Kish and others do not usually have sales since they are custom made to order frames they do not have hundreds of them sitting around to put on clearance at the end of the season like Trek/Cannondale/Giant/Specialized/etc.

The only Moots i have ever seen discounted was a year old Vamoots 56cm road frame that a local moots dealer had as a display/demo bike, when the year was no longer current they knocked a few hundred off the frame price. But then you were stuck with the options they picked 1-1/8 HT, White decals, Mechanical Routing, and the 56cm size.


----------

